# Canadian Radio immigration discussion



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Canadian Broadcasting Corporation-the CBC had an excellent panel discussion about Canadian immigration issues today. Talking with experts and immigrants as well, they discuss the backlog, illegal immigrants, credentials, whats working and not working, integration, social obligation to immigrants, temporary/migrant/skilled/refugee/family streams etc. A very worthwhile discussion that will apply to many people trying to immigrate to Canada.
The discussion is called "Knocking on Heaven's Door-Is Canada's Immigration System Fair?". Immigration discussion was on The Sunday Edition on Radio 1 June 8th. Several hours of discussion.You can get it in podcast if you missed the show. Recommended.
Radio - CBC.ca


----------

